# PO335



## icu1954 (Feb 11, 2011)

2002 nissan sentra gxe was jerking off and on as i drove down the road.Its been doing this for about 2 weeks like it wanted to cut off.I hooked up my obd and PO335 pops up,so i go out and buy an oem crankshaft position sensor and install it and it still comes back PO335.This is not the first crank sensor that has been installed on this car,and not the first used ecm.This is the second used ecm that has been installed on this car.Still doing the same jerking when it wants to,like it wants to cut off right then and there.May be its time for another used ecm because i can't afford a new one:|


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

did you replace both sensors? or just the one? (cam/crank)


----------



## icu1954 (Feb 11, 2011)

just one because it was just the po335 code and not the cam sensor code.
.


----------



## icu1954 (Feb 11, 2011)

here is my update, i went and bought an oem cam sensor for my 02 sentra,installed it and she runs like a top,no more jerking,and tachometer is stable...But...i do have a p0031 and a po350 code.and car is still running fine,no po335 code.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

you cleared the codes after you installed the cam sensor and they came back.. correct, might double check to make sure the connections are tight, I have seen the spades in the sensor get bent when it was plugged in.. just a thought


----------

